
Chinese Spyware Pre-Installed on All Samsung Phones (& Tablets) - _davebennett
http://reddit.com/r/Android/comments/ektg8u/chinese_spyware_preinstalled_on_all_samsung/
======
duelingjello
Can we see some executable hashes, file names and network activity to prove
it?

Also, there is digital surveillance being monetized in iOS and Android phones
and tablets innately. Why else would FAANG basically give them away? Calling
out one minor company is a drop in the overall bucket.

See also a video on surveillance capitalism:
[https://youtu.be/hIXhnWUmMvw](https://youtu.be/hIXhnWUmMvw)

